# Modem fehler oder Windows einstellung?



## Jukkales (5. November 2005)

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Wenn ich mit kumpeln im Internet spielen will und es sind spiele im Vollbildmodus kommt nach 10 minuten bei mir eine meldung das kein TDSL Netzwerkkabel angeschlossen sei. Dann muss ich neustarten um wieder ins Internet zu kommen. Das ist bei jedem Vollbildspiel, wenn ich im Fenstermodus spiel geht es. Nur kann ich dieses Spiel nicht im Fenstermodus spielen 

Kann das an Windows liegen? ist das nen Modemfehler? oder was anderes? bitte hilfe.


----------



## das_element (20. November 2005)

hoi,
also vllt ist bei dir das automatische Disconnecten aktiviert?
Beim Spielen werden ja nur kleine Datenpäckchen verschickt. Vielleicht interpretiert das T-Offline als 'nicht online'. Und dann würde er halt disconnecten...
Is nur ne Vermutung - aber vielleicht isses das ja...

mfg
Stefan


----------

